# Lock her up



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I love how in EVERY campaign speech Tiny Trump made 2 years ago he was ranting about Hillary's emails All we heard was":Lock Her Up."

Well guess what.....Ivanka Trump is using private emails for government business. After all that ranting she is doing the same thing Clinton did. HOW STUPID IS SHE?

LOCK HER UP


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

Here is what will be interesting... If some Dem Congress people go after Ivanka. If they do.... what should happened to Hillary.

I for one think if either of them used personal emails for government business... they should get punished. To what degree depends on what was in the emails. It is like what degree people get punished via breaking the laws. But again... should get punished. :bop:

Also agree that how stupid is she in doing this. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Exactly...Ivanka Trump pleaded ignorance, saying she just didn't know the rules about personal email use -- a story that's a little tough to believe, given that during the campaign her father apparently considered himself an expert on the very issue of personal email use in the White House.....What's that saying?......Dumb as a rock. :lost: :lost:

FBI needs to investigate just like they did Clinton.....twice even. :bop: :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yes, not the smartest thing to do.

But, let me get this straight. You're comparing sending emails to White House aides and members of her staff ( a violation of federal open records rules) to the sending of top secret classified documents? Really? I get that you're bitter about the old hag losing to Trump, but seriously. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Give me as break......Have you seen all the emails Clinton or Ivanka sent? Really???

I'm not bitter at all. In fact I didn't vote for either of them.....BUT a Democrat in the WH beats Tiny Trump in every way.

One other thing.....You want to criticize seriously??.....ok....Lets look at the vitriol you guys put on here about Obama. This door swings both ways. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Couldn't see the killary emails, she hired people to destroy them after they were subpoenaed. uke:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

what difference does it make :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

speckline said:


> Couldn't see the killary emails, she hired people to destroy them after they were subpoenaed. uke:


How do you know what was in them them. Including that they were used for government business if they were all destroyed after receiving the subpoenas.. You know the old saying.....if your'e in a hole....stop digging. uke:

Then how could the FBI find Nothing criminal,including destroying evidence TWICE???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How about some quotes from the fake president during the 2016 campaign....

"How can Hillary run the economy when she can't even send emails without putting entire nation at risk," Trump tweeted in June 2016. A month later, he tweeted this: "The invention of email has proven to be a very bad thing for Crooked Hillary in that it has proven her to be both incompetent and a liar!"

"Consider, too, that a Republican Congress opened up investigation after investigation into Clinton -- her emails, and on and on. Those same Republican congressmen and women should be doing one of two things: holding the Trump family to the same standard and demanding an FBI investigation, or issuing a full-throated apology, recognizing that they acted out of craven self-interest to undermine an opponent rather than out of any desire to uphold the law."

But they won't will they??? uke: uke: uke:

Well fear not.....The new House will. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If they hold them to the same standards that means they will do nothing.
This evening we heard what Ivancas emails were. They were logistics. Times of meetings, etc. If I remember Hillays contained more than two dozen highly classified and she was to stupid to have security on her server. Asked if she had wiped it and she said "you mean like with a cloth". World's smartest woman. :rollin:

I'm sure the new Democrat house will have some childish get even scheme for keeping the beast out of the Whitehouse.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

Like mentioned in the previous posts about it should matter what is on them for sure. That way you can see what degree she should be punished.... ie: speeding only going 5 mph over or going 50 mph over. But yes she should get something out of it. But then in the same breathe.... so should Hillary. But yet she didn't. So we will need to see where this goes.

The main thing that will get me is that the Dem's in congress will odds are grandstand on this issue, get nothing done for two years. Now I know you will point fingers and say well the Reps did it. But like I mentioned before this is a perfect time for the Dem's to make a major power play in this country. That is IF, IF they work with the president a little, don't bring up anymore stupid bogus claims/investigations, don't follow thru with the BS impeachment crap (unless collusion is found in a major way), etc. They could gain so many middle ground voters. But I don't see that happening at all.... I see it going the other way and the BS of us vs them is going to hit us even harder and will be the down fall of this country. :bop:


----------

